# Need check valve help



## Dantheman (Jun 13, 2020)

I have spent hours trying to figure this out and I’m about to rip all my hair out. I have looked at various videos online and websites that tell you how to measure bolts. I have driven to several stores thinking I could just match the part with no luck. I need to replace my check valve, it is bad and while attempting to open it to see about repair I broke it. I ordered one on amazon that said 1/2 x 1/2 even though one side is bigger it says the same size on both ends. That confuses me. Anyways the part is too big so I need one smaller but either can’t find it or can’t get a for sure measurement on it. One video says to subtract 1/4 of an inch for the side that goes in the tank but that doesn’t equal a know size. I’m attaching a picture. I can provide any kind of measurement requested of me. Thanks


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

*Dantheman,*

I don't have a caliper measurement to go by for exact size but looks like a 3/8 or 7/16 compression fitting on hose end and just normal taper pipe threads on the other. A trip to the hardware store will confirm actual sizes involved here. Start there and once you know the thread sizes on both ends you can search for the Corresponding check valve. The side hole looks like a 1/8 pipe thread, you will need an adapter like the bottom photo (hardware store) for the head pressure relief tube















Try to enjoy this project, think of it as a challenge not a severe problem!

Stephen


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Dantheman,

Judging by eye (1/8 pipe thread port) I think you need this common 1/2 inch tank pipe thread check valve, my best guess. You can go to a Grainger store and they will help you match it up

Stephen








Check Valve: 1/2 OD, 1/2 (M)NPT, 450 psi Max. Pressure (PSI)


Valve, Check, 1/2x1/2in




www.grainger.com




Grainger catalog

*Brass In Tank Check Valve*

Item # 6X213 
Mfr. Model # C5050-1EP 
Catalog Page # 2574 
UNSPSC # 40141603


----------



## Dantheman (Jun 13, 2020)

Hi guys. Thank you for responding. I fixed it 2 days ago and wanted to post that it was resolved and maybe help someone else. It turned out to be 3/8. The hole measured 5/8 and originally I think I got my math wrong plus I was totally confused that the measurement does not match its name. So taking 5/8ths and subtracting 1/4 which is 2/8ths equals 5/8 minus 2/8= 3/8. Lesson learned on my part. I still could not find a check valve that was 3/8 on the tank side with also having the other various sizes so I had the idea of just getting a check valve that was 3/8 on both ends and using the old check valve as like an adapter. It worked and the compressor actually shuts off now when it reaches pressure and does not drain when I shut it off.


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Dantheman,

Glad you figured it out.

Stephen


----------

